

Gbye-mstr -- Goodbye, Master: A Tribute to Dennis Ritchie - mtrn
http://janixsoft.com/0x0001/index.html

======
jacquesm
Wow, that is one moving piece.

Dennis Ritchie definitely was one of the greats. He died within a week of
Steve Jobs and that's typical. Of course nobody times their death but with
Ritchie always being the infrastructure guy and Jobs very much being the user
experience guy it is no miracle that the press all but missed the passing of
this wonderful man.

2011 was a sad year. Way too many big names gone forever.

------
nemo1618
Beautiful. I must admit I often find myself wishing I grew up in the era of
MUDs and newsgroups. Sometimes it seems like the days of the "samurai" are
over.

